# Most "Low Profile" Stomp Pad / Studs



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I like getting a pack of these http://bit.ly/1FpUYiR and just using 1 or 2 per board a bit away from my rear binding to provide just a bit of bite for the boot.

Otherwise grab some Crab Grab shark teeth & cut them to suit your needs.


----------



## emin (Sep 3, 2015)

highme said:


> I like getting a pack of these http://bit.ly/1FpUYiR and just using 1 or 2 per board a bit away from my rear binding to provide just a bit of bite for the boot.
> 
> Otherwise grab some Crab Grab shark teeth & cut them to suit your needs.


Good call on the Crab Grab. Didn't even think about cutting and just placing on the edges


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This one.

Dakine X-Mat Clear Stomp Pad at Zumiez : PDP

Grips really well and at a quick glance you'd never even notice that it's on there on a darker topsheet.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

highme said:


> I like getting a pack of these http://bit.ly/1FpUYiR and just using 1 or 2 per board a bit away from my rear binding to provide just a bit of bite for the boot.
> 
> Otherwise grab some Crab Grab shark teeth & cut them to suit your needs.


I use the demon knobs on all my boards. they are very minimalist and don't detract from look of board :hairy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*it makes my snowboard smell like my surfboard*

surf wax, I prefer Mr. Zog's Sexwax, because I am a man of taste and style


----------



## emin (Sep 3, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> I use the demon knobs on all my boards. they are very minimalist and don't detract from look of board :hairy:


This was exactly what I wanted. Just ordered some

Thanks bud!


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

I love my burton split mat in clear, can't really tell its there. Lots of grip when you put your foot on it!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Grip tape for a skateboard works wonders.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> This one.
> 
> Dakine X-Mat Clear Stomp Pad at Zumiez : PDP
> 
> Grips really well and at a quick glance you'd never even notice that it's on there on a darker topsheet.


I used this one and cut it in half from top left to bottom left. Then lined those flat edges from this cut along the outside edges of my board. Just the ticket.


----------

